# Sanremo 2014



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Si però Ligabue che canta in ligure non si può sentire


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si però Ligabue che canta in ligure non si può sentire


É figo a prescindere.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ligabue a Sanremo che canta in ligure? Cos'è? un film di fantascienza? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> É figo a prescindere.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

E' cominciato sanremo?
:unhappy:


----------



## Principessa (18 Febbraio 2014)

No. 

Non si può aprire un 3d su Sanremo in "Disquisizioni culturali".


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non si può aprire un 3d su Sanremo in "Disquisizioni culturali".



che paura...pensavo fosse iniziato.
ma quando c'è?


----------



## Principessa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> che paura...pensavo fosse iniziato.
> ma quando c'è?


Credo adesso!!!

Guarda che ho trovato su Internet:
http://247.libero.it/focus/28228090/0/due-dimostranti-interrompono-inizio-festival-sanremo/



Una bella minzione dall'alto no???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ma Arisa ha due tette enormi!!!


----------



## Principessa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Arisa ha due tette enormi!!!


Sarà incinta. 

A me stanno lievitando e fanno male


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Frankie Hi Nrg  bleah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ma Fazio si é rincoglionito del tutto?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Fazio si é rincoglionito del tutto?


Perché ?racconta che non sto guardando il festival :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ?racconta che non sto guardando il festival :mrgreen:


Cantava in francese Ne me quitte pas


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cantava in francese Ne me quitte pas


Poveracci quelli del pubblico pagante :singleeye: :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

La Ruggero ha il faccione


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La Ruggero ha il faccione


Quinti la tua sintesi e' una  chicca  :up: Meglio che vederlo dal vivo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Vogliamo parlare del pallanuotista


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del pallanuotista



Ammazza!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del pallanuotista


Come un pallanuotista :singleeye:? Ma ...ma ...mi fate scherzi :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come un pallanuotista :singleeye:? Ma ...ma ...mi fate scherzi :mrgreen:


No giuro. Ospite. Un figo da paura


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Gualazzi é bravo ma m'annoia


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No giuro. Ospite. Un figo da paura


Fazio sti scherzi non me li deve fare :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Per ora mi fanno cagare tutte le canzoni


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Per ora mi fanno cagare tutte le canzoni


mi fido del tuo giudizio e non guardo:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

mamma mia la Carrà!!!​


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mamma mia la Carrà!!!​


Pure ...ma che è il festival dell'orrore ?!:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

De Andre é tenero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Chi sono i Perturbazione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gualazzi é bravo ma m'annoia


idem


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> De Andre é tenero


A me é sempre piaciuto.
Ho sempre oensato che avesse una storia con Dori Ghezzi. Chissà perchè non riesco a togliermelo dalla tedta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me é sempre piaciuto.
> Ho sempre oensato che avesse una storia con Dori Ghezzi. Chissà perchè non riesco a togliermelo dalla tedta


hahahaha ma dai!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

​ma c'è Cat Stevens!!!​


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

il festival cosa?? :incazzato:


Ma c'è davvero ancora gente che guarda quella puttanata che con la musica non ha più a che fare da decenni????? 


Minchia, ha ragione Oscuro. :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il festival cosa?? :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Ma c'è davvero ancora gente che guarda quella puttanata che con la musica non ha più a che fare da decenni?????
> ...


Dillo a noi che stamattina abbiamo l'incubo dei dati di ascolto....
Minimo ha fatto il 40%


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si però Ligabue che canta in ligure non si può sentire


anche quando lo fa in italiano non si può sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> anche quando lo fa in italiano non si può sentire.


GRRRRRR


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> GRRRRRR


starnazza, non canta, proprio come una mia cara amica quando la sento parlare al telefono. 

però le voglio molto bene.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dillo a noi che stamattina abbiamo l'incubo dei dati di ascolto....
> Minimo ha fatto il 40%


I dati di ascolto non sono dati reali. Si basano su campioni selezionati ed interviste casuali.  In genere puntano a "campioni" accondiscendenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il festival cosa?? :incazzato:
> 
> Ma c'è davvero ancora gente che guarda quella puttanata che con la musica non ha più a che fare da decenni?????
> 
> Minchia, ha ragione Oscuro. :unhappy:


ma è ovvio che chi lo guarda non lo fa per la musica


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il festival cosa?? :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Ma c'è davvero ancora gente che guarda quella puttanata che con la musica non ha più a che fare da decenni?????
> ...


Ma il problema di oscuro è proprio questscuro alla lunga ci prende sempre...!


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il problema di oscuro è proprio questscuro alla lunga ci prende sempre...!


Vabbè sul festival di Sanremo però ti piace vincere facile


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il problema di oscuro è proprio questscuro alla lunga ci prende sempre...!



Poi Oscu,con diretta champions league di Sky,ieri sera...il paragone manco lo faccio.Sanremo e'roba da vecchi pensionati...poi stasera c'e'pure il diavolo no???a proposito...visto Ibra?????che poker!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I dati di ascolto non sono dati reali. Si basano su campioni selezionati ed interviste casuali. In genere puntano a "campioni" accondiscendenti.


Che siano un campione di ascolto è vero. Non si basano su interviste ma su un rilevamento effettivo
Accondiscendenti verso chi?
Non li fa la Rai i dati, altrimenti noi non vinceremmo mai le serate a livello di ascolto
E comunque sono indicativi per chi acquista la pubblicità.
Se prendi i mezzi e ascolti le conversazioni della gente ti accorgi di quanti, per i motivi più disparati ieri un'occhiata al Festival l'hanno data
Se così non fosse non ci sarebbe nessuno disposto a spendere 120.000 € per 30" di pubblicità


comunque 47% di ascolto in calo rispetto all'anno scorso ma bisogna tenere conto che ieri c'era Manchester - Barcellona


----------



## Tubarao (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> comunque 47% di ascolto in calo rispetto all'anno scorso ma bisogna tenere conto che ieri c'era Manchester - Barcellona


Che voi vi siete comprati per il prossimo triennio. State sempre a piangere miseria......e invece....TAC, tre anni di esclusiva Cempions Lig.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manchester - Barcellona


?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che siano un campione di ascolto è vero. Non si basano su interviste ma su un rilevamento effettivo
> Accondiscendenti verso chi?
> Non li fa la Rai i dati, altrimenti noi non vinceremmo mai le serate a livello di ascolto
> E comunque sono indicativi per chi acquista la pubblicità.
> ...


Minchia. Quella cagata inutile chiamata "Calcio" o Sanremo. Non so ancora cosa mi faccia più schifo.... 
:unhappy:
Preferisco vedere Tebe mangiare le melanzane :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che voi vi siete comprati per il prossimo triennio. State sempre a piangere miseria......e invece....TAC, tre anni di esclusiva Cempions Lig.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia. Quella cagata inutile chiamata "Calcio" o Sanremo. Non so ancora cosa mi faccia più schifo....
> :unhappy:
> Preferisco vedere Tebe mangiare le melanzane :mrgreen:


Io ieri ero fuori (ho mangiato pizza parmigiana ) e non ho visto Sanremo. Mi è spiaciuto.
Si guarda per tanti motivi.
Mi sei tanto simpatico ma trattare da deficiente chi guarda quel che non guardiamo noi non è proprio simpaticissimo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia. Quella cagata inutile chiamata "Calcio" o Sanremo. Non so ancora cosa mi faccia più schifo....
> :unhappy:
> Preferisco vedere Tebe mangiare le melanzane :mrgreen:


Vaffanculo.
sono con il cel e a letto malata ma...ora vomito a fiotto.fotografo e ti mando tutto .
Ho mangiato semolino.



Mi sa che  vomito pure questo come la mela stamattina...:unhappy:


Sto davvero come i pazzi


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minchia. Quella cagata inutile chiamata "Calcio" o Sanremo. Non so ancora cosa mi faccia più schifo....
> :unhappy:
> Preferisco vedere Tebe mangiare le melanzane :mrgreen:


Meglio il rugby. Mi sono girati i maroni quando Sky si è fatta fregare il 6 Nazioni quest'anno. Esclusiva DMax..ma chI minchia è DMaX?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ieri ero fuori (ho mangiato pizza parmigiana ) e non ho visto Sanremo. Mi è spiaciuto.
> Si guarda per tanti motivi.
> Mi sei tanto simpatico ma trattare da deficiente chi guarda quel che non guardiamo noi non è proprio simpaticissimo.


già la pizza mi fa cagare e non la mangio se non a napoli ma anche parmigiana?
Una pizza con le skifidor sopra?


Mi  volete morta oggi.




Aiuto....mi sta venendo su il semolino....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> già la pizza mi fa cagare e non la mangio se non a napoli ma anche parmigiana?
> Una pizza con le *skifidor *sopra?
> 
> 
> ...


Non le ho nominate :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ho nominate :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma hai nominato quello skifidor che si fa solo con le skifidor...
:unhappy:

Occhi una sera ha avuto il coraggio di mangiare le skifidor davanti a me.
Si é tolto pezzi di vomito dal piatto per tutta la sera.:bleah::bleah::cappelli::bleah::miiiii::miiiii::racchia:


----------



## gas (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' cominciato sanremo?
> :unhappy:


davvero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meglio il rugby. Mi sono girati i maroni quando Sky si è fatta fregare il 6 Nazioni quest'anno. Esclusiva DMax..ma chI minchia è DMaX?!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io non sopporto il fanatismo in genere. Ho imparato a vivere le mie passioni su me stesso. Di persona e non guardando altri farlo.

Guardare gli altri giocare una partita di calcio, per me, è come guardare un porno. Preferisco farlo che guardarlo. Per me questo vale per tutto. 

Poi, con tutta onestà, facendo di un erba un fascio, con tutte le persone che ho conosciuto, fino a d'ora, più erano esaltati di calcio e più si rivelavano ignoranti e persone poco interessanti. Mio padre compreso. Poi figurati abbiamo avuto un presidente del consiglio amante di calcio, figa e soldi....... italiano medio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma hai nominato quello skifidor che si fa solo con le skifidor...
> :unhappy:
> 
> Occhi una sera ha avuto il coraggio di mangiare le skifidor davanti a me.
> Si é tolto pezzi di vomito dal piatto per tutta la sera.:bleah::bleah::cappelli::bleah::miiiii::miiiii::racchia:



Per forza. Tu hai mangiato cadaveri ed io sarei vegetariano....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per forza. Tu hai mangiato cadaveri ed io sarei vegetariano....


Avevo fame, carino.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma io non sopporto il fanatismo in genere. Ho imparato a vivere le mie passioni su me stesso. Di persona e non guardando altri farlo.
> 
> *Guardare gli altri giocare una partita di calcio, per me, è come guardare un porno.* Preferisco farlo che guardarlo. Per me questo vale per tutto.
> 
> Poi, con tutta onestà, facendo di un erba un fascio, con tutte le persone che ho conosciuto, fino a d'ora, più erano esaltati di calcio e più si rivelavano ignoranti e persone poco interessanti. Mio padre compreso. Poi figurati abbiamo avuto un presidente del consiglio amante di calcio, figa e soldi....... italiano medio.


Vuoi fare un Porno? poi ti vediamo su Yuopoooooooornnnn? :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Donne, fatevi avanti. Si cerca l'attrice


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Ma io non sopporto il fanatismo in genere. Ho imparato a vivere le mie passioni su me stesso. Di persona e non guardando altri farlo.
> 
> Guardare gli altri giocare una partita di calcio, per me, è come guardare un porno. Preferisco farlo che guardarlo. Per me questo vale per tutto. *
> 
> Poi, con tutta onestà, facendo di un erba un fascio, con tutte le persone che ho conosciuto, fino a d'ora, più erano esaltati di calcio e più si rivelavano ignoranti e persone poco interessanti. Mio padre compreso. Poi figurati abbiamo avuto un presidente del consiglio amante di calcio, figa e soldi....... italiano medio.



green :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vuoi fare un Porno? poi ti vediamo su Yuopoooooooornnnn? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Donne, fatevi avanti. Si cerca l'attrice



Occhi non lo da!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

È iniziato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

C'è quel gran Figo di Claudio Santamaria


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Coi capelli e la barba leggermente brizzolati é ancora più figo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

oddio ci sono le Kessler!!! Ma quanti anni hanno???​


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oddio ci sono le Kessler!!! Ma quanti anni hanno???​



Credo 75 almeno. Mica passano solo per me.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vuoi fare un Porno? poi ti vediamo su Yuopoooooooornnnn? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Donne, fatevi avanti. Si cerca l'attrice



Già fatto. NOn è su uporn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Renga deprimente


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Renga é delizioso. Un sorriso strepitoso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credo 75 almeno. Mica passano solo per me.


78


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Renga é delizioso. Un sorriso strepitoso.


si, lui é dolce, ma le canzoni deprimenti. Mi piaceva di più quando cantava in quel gruppo... Come si chiamavano? I Timoria?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Che dici di Palma, Farfie?

ma perché non si toglie quegli occhiali?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Già fatto. NOn è su uporn. :mrgreen:


Ma sul cellulare ti tebe.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sul cellulare ti tebe.



Azz!!! Passa passa! Dai!!! Inoltra!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Renga é delizioso. Un sorriso strepitoso.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che dici di Palma, Farfie?
> 
> ma perché non si toglie quegli occhiali?


Deprimente ormonalmente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma parliamo del look di Noemi?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma parliamo del look di Noemi?


Non si puó guardare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si puó guardare


Ma cos'ha al collo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cos'ha al collo?


Le canzoni belle tutte e due peró


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le canzoni belle tutte e due peró


Si, vero. Lei è brava. Però deve cercarsi qualcuno che le consigli come conciarsi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, vero. Lei è brava. Però deve cercarsi qualcuno che le consigli come conciarsi


Vogliamo parlare della direttrice del
Museo. Tanto di cappello per il posto che occupa a 27 anni, ma sembra mia nonna quando parla


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma questo chi è?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, vero. Lei è brava. Però deve cercarsi qualcuno che le consigli come conciarsi


Avranno deciso che "non è bella" e deve fare tipo.
Decisioni discutibili.
Noemi mi piace sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questo chi è?


Non so però è inguardabile e anche non piacevole da ascoltare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare della direttrice del
> Museo. Tanto di cappello per il posto che occupa a 27 anni, ma sembra mia nonna quando parla


Era imbarazzata.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era imbarazzata.


Triste. Con un abito strepitoso e il portamento di un appendiabiti.
Peccato perchè ripeto a 27 anni per occupare qyella posizione deve essere sicuramente una donna in gamba.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

Franca Valeri. Un mito. Questa si che è una donna in gamba...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Franca Valeri. Un mito. Questa si che è una donna in gamba...


Vero. Grande.

e Ron?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vero. Grande.
> 
> e Ron?


La canzone non mi ha colpita.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

"Una suite di quindici minuti, che si sviluppa per cinque brani (“Questo piccolo grande amore”, “E Tu”, “Strada facendo”, “Avrai”, “Mille giorni di te e di me”) in successione cronologia corretta, costruita sull'idea che un percorso si può fare non solo un passo dopo l'altro, ma anche - e meglio ancora – un passo più s...u dell'altro.
 La meravigliosa costruzione verticale della musica.
 Così, da piano e voce - come trent'anni fa a Sanremo - l'orchestrazione si sviluppa via via, aggiungendo suoni e frasi, a definire e illustrare un percorso della memoria.

 Infine "Con voi"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma Baglioni mi fa piangere........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Dio bono




E tu.........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Cazzo cazzo cazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Strada facendo.............




non ce la faccio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Che bei tempi.........



Sniff sniff


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

E sentirai la strada far battere il tuo cuoreeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Avrai avrai avrai la stessa mia triste speranzaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Voglio tornare alle medie e andare alle feste dove ballavamo i lenti e giocavamo al gioco della scopa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tipo la canzone di Elio e le storie tese Forza Panino!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Che carino... É tenerino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco Baglioni é bello! Mi piace!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco Baglioni é bello! Mi piace!


L'ultimo album è stupendo!
Hai sentito Noi due là e In un'altra vita?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ultimo album è stupendo!
> Hai sentito Noi due là e In un'altra vita?


Non so... Ho sentito quelle che passano in radio, non ho il disco


ma questo non mi piace, richiamate Baglioni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi piacciono le facce che fa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non so... Ho sentito quelle che passano in radio, non ho il disco
> 
> 
> ma questo non mi piace, richiamate Baglioni


Cercale su you tube, vale la pena.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ma sta tizia quanto è alta? Fa paura


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sta tizia quanto è alta? Fa paura


Poveretta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

Francesco Sarcina era quello delle Vibrazioni?

a me piace l'ultima canzone che ha fatto, quella che dice "ameròòò come amano... "


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Francesco Sarcina era quello delle Vibrazioni?
> 
> a me piace l'ultima canzone che ha fatto, quella che dice "ameròòò come amano... "


Sì. Immensamente Giuliaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Questo mi piace. Chi è? Ma è famoso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Rufus chi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Questo mi piace. Chi è? Ma è famoso?


 non lo riconosco e mi hanno parlato mentre dicevano il nome. Piace anche a me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rufus Wainwright


Orecchiabile questa :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma che bravo! Però i jeans tagliati come mio figlio...


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che bravo! Però i jeans tagliati come mio figlio...


Ho acceso ora la tv.
Ho notato anch'io, li avrei proprio evitati, sono ancora di moda? In contrasto con tutto il resto, brillantini compresi.
_  Io non conosco quasi nessuno, mai visto, bravo._


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Diodato non era male


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

ma davvero ve state a guardà san remo? :sbatti:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma davvero ve state a guardà san remo? :sbatti:



Dai dai facce compagnia!


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dai dai facce compagnia!


ma anche no!
anzi tra poco me ne vado pure a dormire :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma davvero ve state a guardà san remo? :sbatti:



Io sempre rai3, ora Linea Notte. Durante la pubblicità girovago. Spesso va a vuoto per ore e ore.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sempre rai3, ora Linea Notte. Durante la pubblicità girovago. Spesso va a vuoto per ore e ore.



brava! io sto cazzeggiando un po qui e poi a nanna che domani si lavora


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zibba é famoso nel savonese!


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zibba


----------



## Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sul cellulare ti tebe.


Mi sa che il cellulare di Tebe terrebbe impegnati molti per una giornata intera 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Quando c'è San Remo nelle altre reti spopolano films uno meglio di quell'altro...
RAI4 ieri sera...film contianissimooooooooooooo....

[video=youtube;1A9DN_nFOyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A9DN_nFOyA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

Damien Rice é bravissimo. Da brividi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;RUMVRWDpTDg]http://youtu.be/RUMVRWDpTDg[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Faticavo a trovare la discussione perché non la cercavo nella sezione culturale :mexican:
Ha vinto Arisa. La canzone è molto bella e amo la sua voce.
:up:
[video=youtube;wPrKYs2iDKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPrKYs2iDKQ[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sono vista il primo Sanremo della mia vita qualche gg fa.

Penso che i miei amici mi abbiano odiato.

N: "Le... gemelle Kessler? Ma dico, le gemelle Kessler? Ma le fanno ballare ancora? Ma se si rompono un'anca? Ma sul serio?"

"Oddio... Franca Valeri è bravissima, ma così fa spaccare il cuore dalla pena... ma dico, prima le kessler, poi lei, e poi chi chiamano? Oddio ma dovrebbe essere una cosa divertente?"

"Uahahahahahhahahah!!! Va bene la stangona figa pallavolista, ma l'avete sentito il pugile? Ma dico... -quando sono sul ring siamo solo io e l'avversario.. quando suona il gong i secondi devono andare... ah, sì, c'è l'arbitro, ma tanto lui è a 40 centimetri e non può intervenire...- hahahahahahah!!!"

"ma scusate, li PAGANO per fare questo, non possono fare lo sforzo di leggere nome e titolo 3 secondi prima? e fare finta di ricordarseli? No, mica chiederei che si imparassero le cose a memoria, figuriamoci..."

"Ma perchè cantano tutti due canzoni? Non avrebbe più senso che scegliessero loro che cosa vogliono cantare?"

"ma è ancora vivo?"


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono vista il primo Sanremo della mia vita qualche gg fa.
> 
> Penso che i miei amici mi abbiano odiato.
> 
> ...


Questo è il bello di Sanremo e di quasi tutti gli spettacoli televisivi: sono l'autorizzazione alla critica anche feroce.


----------



## Gian (24 Febbraio 2014)

sono contento perchè il Liga, che pressapoco ha la mia età,
finalmente e sottolineo finalmente, ha smesso di tingersi i capelli.
Sta bene coi capelli grigi ed è più umano, meno finto di quanto sembri,
anche se tutto quello che fa è irrimediabilmente una scopiazzatura
di roba americana.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Il Liga merita da ogni punto di vista


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sono contento perchè il Liga, che pressapoco ha la mia età,
> finalmente e sottolineo finalmente, ha smesso di tingersi i capelli.
> Sta bene coi capelli grigi ed è più umano, meno finto di quanto sembri,
> anche se tutto quello che fa è irrimediabilmente una scopiazzatura
> di roba americana.


Pensa che sono mesi che mi domando chi sia l'imbecille che gli cura l'immagine.
Sul tingersi i capelli siamo d'accordo ma il taglio é inguardabile.
Ha perso non so quanto in sex appeal, la sua aria da figo trasandato. Io lo adoro vado a tutti i concerti ma spero davvero che si sia reso conto della cazzata e che abbia giá sostituito chi l'ha consigliato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che sono mesi che mi domando chi sia l'imbecille che gli cura l'immagine.
> Sul tingersi i capelli siamo d'accordo ma il taglio é inguardabile.
> Ha perso non so quanto in sex appeal, la sua aria da figo trasandato. Io lo adoro vado a tutti i concerti ma spero davvero che si sia reso conto della cazzata e che abbia giá sostituito chi l'ha consigliato.



Ma tu alle 6 am pensi a Ligabue?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu alle 6 am pensi a Ligabue?


Ero sveglia....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero sveglia....



Eri sveglia e pensavi a Ligabue!


io ero sveglia alle 4 e pensavo a Cristiano De André



siamo messe bene!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che sono mesi che mi domando chi sia l'imbecille che gli cura l'immagine.
> Sul tingersi i capelli siamo d'accordo ma il taglio é inguardabile.
> Ha perso non so quanto in sex appeal, la sua aria da figo trasandato. Io lo adoro vado a tutti i concerti ma spero davvero che si sia reso conto della cazzata e che abbia giá sostituito chi l'ha consigliato.


Ma prima li tingeva, ha dovuto tagliarli corti per tagliare via la tinta.
Per me li farà ricrescere. Non l'ha fatto subito per farci l'occhio ai capelli bianchi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma prima li tingeva, ha dovuto tagliarli corti per tagliare via la tinta.
> Per me li farà ricrescere. Non l'ha fatto subito per farci l'occhio ai capelli bianchi.



Si va beh, ma ormai c'ha una certa... Il capello lungo inzomma é un po' da tamarrazzo

tipo Shel Shapiro?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si va beh, ma ormai c'ha una certa... Il capello lungo inzomma é un po' da tamarrazzo
> 
> tipo Shel Shapiro?


:incazzato:


----------

